# Seeking gamers in Worcester County, MA



## Ember_Ion (Apr 8, 2004)

I am a DM new to the area, desperately seeking gamers.

I am interested in joining a game in the area, OR I also can run my own.

(check out my campaign website at http://ceruleanseas.zapto.org:1080/)

Email: ember_ion@hotmail.com

Thanks,
Ember


----------



## Ember_Ion (Apr 12, 2004)

Hello? Anyone out there?


----------



## Ember_Ion (May 6, 2004)

Still looking....

Hello?


----------



## biorph (May 6, 2004)

You might try heading over to WPI, there's usually a strong contingent of gamers at the college.


----------



## KenM (May 7, 2004)

Also try Gamebro, the local gaming store at the corner of Staford and James St.


----------



## risenfenix24 (May 30, 2004)

Ember_Ion said:
			
		

> I am a DM new to the area, desperately seeking gamers.
> 
> I am interested in joining a game in the area, OR I also can run my own.
> 
> ...





Hey,

  I am a 22 year old gamer/DM who's looking to DM his own group in Haverhill... Interested???


----------

